# Changing Jobs - Why So Confusing?



## sandbaby73 (May 10, 2016)

I've been in the UAE for just over 4 years, and until now have been with the same employer who brought me over. I have a final interview for a position with an employer in Abu Dhabi (current visa is Dubai), and am trying to work out what has to happen if I do decide to switch. 
My current employers terms state they wont transfer my sponsorship if the new employer is a direct competitor (they are), so they expect to cancel my visa and have me exit the UAE on a company-provided flight within 7 days. (it states this in their contract.....but as you have 30 days grace on cancellation I'm not sure how rigid this is)
I would like to use the flight, and they can report me as absconding if I don't appear for it, but I have a bank loan which wont be cleared......so will the bank allow me to exit the country when my visa is cancelled? (I'm not sure exactly when EOSB is paid....presumably after employment ceases, so after visa cancellation has happened?)
When would the new company apply for my employment permit....while I'm still employed? Or do they have to wait until my visa is cancelled......so I either have to remain inside UAE for the duration of the employment visa process, or remain outside (if I'm able to travel)? I will obviously have accommodation and pets here, so wouldnt want to remain out for longer than planned. 

Is it just me or is this (very common) situation incredibly complex???
Confused


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its not complex but 7 days is pretty short.

You can just come back on another flight surely?

Thats what I did - took the company flight, had a few days holiday and then came right back.

Your 'existing employer' doesnt transfer sponsorship - it gets cancelled and your new one then sponsors you so any idea of 'transfer' to a different company is moot.

Your new employer can apply as soon as you have your passport back with the previous visa cancelled. The only concern you have is of the old employer tries to get you banned for going to a competitor. Best to not tell them where you are going, smile sweetly as you go on your repatriation flight and never tell them you are coming back. They may not even notice.

You can remain inside while the new visa is processed - known as a 'visa lock' - which again, is exactly what I am doing.


----------



## sandbaby73 (May 10, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its not complex but 7 days is pretty short.
> 
> You can just come back on another flight surely?
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.....yes taking a few days break then returning is exactly my intention......but I'm unsure whats the banks position on this will be? They will take my passport for cancellation (I think) 3 days prior to my last day of service......but do they also pay the final salary/EOSB on the last day? Will the bank not think I'm trying to do a runner? (I would obviously expect to have documentation from the new employer, but have heard banks are only interesting in seeing the actual visa?

So I could effectively leave for a few days, and my new employer could apply for my employment visa.....or they would need to wait until I came back? (I think in/out of country makes a difference?)

Theres no issue with my going to a competitor - they cant ban me, and its pretty much the norm in my industry


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Your new employer could potentially apply for and receive labour approval and an entry permit for you within the 7 days? (They'd have to pay extra for change of status?) if they have a good and prompt PRO and pay for express processing - entry permit and your new employment contract should keep the bank happy before you head out on your trip.. although your account might get frozen in the interim (get another credit card from a different bank or keep some cash elsewhere) they probably wouldn't cash a security cheque etc within a few days if you're in contact with them. The cheque and police case is what stops you leaving in most cases.

Alternately ask your current employer not to tell the bank or pay your final settlement by cheque. But then the company might ask what your plans are..

Visa transfers are possible between Emirates (although this was in 2014) but only government to government, the cancellation and new issue are done as part of the same process with no requirement to exit.


----------



## sandbaby73 (May 10, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> Your new employer could potentially apply for and receive labour approval and an entry permit for you within the 7 days? (They'd have to pay extra for change of status?) if they have a good and prompt PRO and pay for express processing - entry permit and your new employment contract should keep the bank happy before you head out on your trip.. although your account might get frozen in the interim (get another credit card from a different bank or keep some cash elsewhere) they probably wouldn't cash a security cheque etc within a few days if you're in contact with them. The cheque and police case is what stops you leaving in most cases.
> 
> Alternately ask your current employer not to tell the bank or pay your final settlement by cheque. But then the company might ask what your plans are..
> 
> Visa transfers are possible between Emirates (although this was in 2014) but only government to government, the cancellation and new issue are done as part of the same process with no requirement to exit.


Unfortunately I don't think my employer will provide EOSB via cheque (they are a large company and everything is very 'by the book') - I have an alternate credit card, and would reserve some cash outside of the bank to cover me. I dont really have any issue with the account being frozen - the loan payments would continue anyway - its more about my current employer expecting me to leave the country and how the bank would feel about that!

Current employer is semi-government, so they do have the ability to transfer visa's - but as I've said they wont transfer to a competitor


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why do you have to leave the country? I never have when changing jobs, just had one visa cancelled then the other stamped in, never had to leave.

In some cases companies can 100% transfer the visa to the new company, but usually within the same emirate.

With regards to the bank, seeing as you have a loan, your company are obligated to tell them that your last payment is your EOSB and the likelyhood is that your account will be frozen for all but basic transactions, the EOSB will be used to either pay off the loan completely, or put aside and used as payments.

However, your bank will relax once you have your new visa stamped in your passport and everything will go back to normal. This is standard.

If I were you, if you have a copy of the offer from the new company and a signed contract, I'd go and speak to your bank, give them the heads up as to what's happening and see if they can avoid keeping the EOSB for the above reasons and avoid the account freezing.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Why do you have to leave the country?


I know of two oil & gas companies who meet you at the airport for your repatriation flight, with your passport and only hand it to you when you check in and go through the first check at the airport.

They are American companies so maybe they have some strange belief about what they are liable for if you don't leave but some people do have to leave as a condition of employment.


----------



## sandbaby73 (May 10, 2016)

Someone on another forum has told me I cant move from Dubai to Abu Dhabi unless I clear off all of my outstanding debt - surely this is nonsense???? I'm actually making a conscious effort to stay in the UAE because of the loan, so I can get it cleared, so why on earth would they try to prevent me from taking a better job????

Has anyone else done this type of move with loans - please tell me its not that crazy?????


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I had a loan when I transferred visa from Dubai to AD and later back to Dubai again, was never mentioned but rules may have changed. To AD was govt transfer but back to Dubai was with cancellation and new labour and visa application.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sandbaby73 said:


> Someone on another forum has told me I cant move from Dubai to Abu Dhabi unless I clear off all of my outstanding debt - surely this is nonsense???? I'm actually making a conscious effort to stay in the UAE because of the loan, so I can get it cleared, so why on earth would they try to prevent me from taking a better job????
> 
> Has anyone else done this type of move with loans - please tell me its not that crazy?????


Hi,
Don't panic!
We did this two years ago, without any big problems.
However - you will need to plan it with military precision!
Firstly, your salary account will most likely be totally frozen by your bank when they receive your final salary from your present company.
This means you need to withdraw what you can - to live on for next 4-6 weeks, before that salary hits your account and gets frozen.
You need to let bank know that you have a new job and show them the offer letter.
This will give them some comfort that you are staying in the UAE and they will then pay the normal direct debits (loans and cards) until they unfreeze the account.
We also needed to leave the country and were physically escorted to immigration by representative of previous employer - final paperwork was then given after passport was stamped.
We then went on holiday for two weeks and in that time received the new entry work visa paperwork.
We then entered UAE with new work visa paperwork.
Once passport was stamped with new visa - we took copy to bank - account was still frozen.
They actually only unfroze the account once first salary from new employer arrived in the account.
This meant that we needed to have enough money to survive for 6 weeks after final salary from previous job got frozen.
We also transferred from Dubai to Abu Dhabi.
Hope the above helps!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sandbaby73 (May 10, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Don't panic!
> We did this two years ago, without any big problems.
> However - you will need to plan it with military precision!
> ...



Thank you!!!! This is pretty much exactly the scenario I had envisaged.....I fully expect the bank account to be frozen, so yes I will take steps to mitigate this by removing cash (I also have a UK account and a credit card from another bank as safety net!!) - but the scaremongering by suggesting the loan had to be completely cleared or clearance for the new visa wouldnt be given totally threw me!!!

Both current and (potential) new employers are 'semi-government' entities, so hoping this will help matters somewhat!

Its still a lot of stress for what should be a simple event!!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

sandbaby73 said:


> Someone on another forum has told me I cant move from Dubai to Abu Dhabi unless I clear off all of my outstanding debt - surely this is nonsense???? I'm actually making a conscious effort to stay in the UAE because of the loan, so I can get it cleared, so why on earth would they try to prevent me from taking a better job????
> 
> Has anyone else done this type of move with loans - please tell me its not that crazy?????


I saw your post in THAT forum. They love to scaremonger a bit. I've changed jobs in various emirates, with loans, never had an issue.


----------



## sandbaby73 (May 10, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> I saw your post in THAT forum. They love to scaremonger a bit. I've changed jobs in various emirates, with loans, never had an issue.


:heh:

Cheers Chocoholic! I will be taking any future advice with a pinch of salt!


----------

